# USB ports and static electricity



## johnny333 (Jan 24, 2010)

Do you us your USB ports often? If I have the least bit of static electricity when I plug in something to my USB port it will freeze windows. Only way to get in unfrozen is to hit the reset button. Ctrl,Alt,Delete want do anything. Windows does known I turned it off wrong. 99% shoure if I touch the sink first or bare footed it want happen. 
Thanks and God Bless Johnny


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I use mine quite frequently in the shop on a carpeted area and I have no static problems.
Are your receptacles 3 wire?


----------



## johnny333 (Jan 24, 2010)

Yes sir. Even pulled plug out of wall and checked with my meter and have one of those things that you plug in and will have a red or yellow or green light that tells if OK. Have a APC surge suppressor. I think it mite just be a picky mother board it is a Asus M4A87TD Evo. I think it is all my shoes are rubber sole. Only on the 2 front USB ports. I am going to have to remember to ground myself first. Just wish I could get some new memory for my head.
Thanks and God Bless Johnny
65++ and still ticking just losing time.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I doubt the Mobo is the problem. What type of surface is the tower on? Try using a piece of rubber or wood beneath the tower.


----------



## johnny333 (Jan 24, 2010)

Have it on 2 2x4 for better ventilation. I think I will just live with it for a while.
Thanks Johnny333


----------

